# Life-Like strange model...



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi there, I'm asking more the collectors of various brands who can have the infos I need

I have two Life-Like cars, one bought from US the other from Australia, of which I can't find any serial number or infos in my books or from Kelly Pickel's website...










This one (from USA) has the same Valvoline scheme encountered on later LL Taurus or LL Thunderbird, but I never seen it on the early Thunderbird shoebox. Moreover, the wheels are not the usual 4 spokes but instead 6 spokes....
I think these are more recent model maybe, but can't find any infos











The other is even stranger. It's an Oldsmobile and it has a scheme that slightly mimic the scheme of the Peter Brock's Tomy Nissan GTR (same colors, number 50 instead of number 05). This one came from Australia.


If any of you knows anything or have them, just let me know


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have seen the MArk MArtin car before, but I have never seen that #50 Olds . good pickup on your part!


Coach!


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello Zanza, all of the life like cars that I have with 6 spoke wheels are pro-tracker or power tracker life like chassis, they have either different rear gears and one has the "skewed" armature that is supposed to have more torque, so look to see if the armature or gears are different than other life like chassis, J


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Zanza,
The #6 Valvoline in the old square Thunderbird body was a set car. It came in set #9568 with the #5 Kellogg's. Both cars use the same Thunderbird body.
As I don't have my cars in front of me at the moment, I can't tell you whether that was the original chassis or not.
Again, not having the cars in front of me it's hard to tell, but I believe the #50 car is Australian release #9815. My inventory list shows the car as #05, but I may have transposed the numbers - I won't know for certain until I dig out the car. Lifelike had a series of Australian only releases which are very hard to locate.

Joe


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Jimmy, interesting info. Effectively the rear gear is different than my other LL chassis...
Chronologically, which are the first chassis produced? The usual LL or these Protracker ?


Grandcheapskate, thanks for the serial numbers. Effectively the Valvoline was sold aside the Kellog's by the same guy, but sadly I didn't won the other auction  
Do you maybe know the name of this #9568 set ?

This Olds' mystery is partially resolved....and thanks to your number provided. I found it finally in my Johansen's Value Guide (I should have read better first)

It's noted as the #9814 Oldsmobile Stock Car "Mobil", Peter Brock, #05

And sporting the same number 9814, is the "AutoParts Professionals", Max Dumesney, #75. No mention of what model it is by the way.


Strangely, at Kelly Pickell's website, the #9814 is an Ford Falcon , Thunderbird , Auto Pro Parts Professionals ( Max Dumesny ) #75 Blue / LE (1/1997 ) Red / White / Yellow

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/****?s=l&p=ll9814b 



And the #9815 is Chevrolet Lumina , Holden Commodore , Mobil ( Peter Brock ) #0.05 White / LE (1/1997 ) Red

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/****?s=l&p=ll9815


What to believe?? Pickell's website or my Johansen Guide?

By the way this is my third australian only LifeLike car, after the Lumina "Sony" and the Lumina "Mitre"


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

zanza said:


> Do you maybe know the name of this #9568 set ?
> 
> This Olds' mystery is partially resolved....and thanks to your number provided. I found it finally in my Johansen's Value Guide (I should have read better first)
> 
> What to believe?? Pickell's website or my Johansen Guide?


Zanza,
I do not have the set name in front of me. Although I have opened and emptied all my Lifelike sets (except for those I am selling), I did keep at least one box from each set; therefore it is possible for me to dig it out. However, they are stored in a shed and I will not be able to go through it all for quite a while. If I remember when I am going through everything, I'll look for it.
As to the Lifelike Australian cars, here is my list which (I believe) I put together by taking the numbers directly off the packages:

9801	Lumina #3 - Lansvale
9803	Lumina #13 - Nokia
9804	Thunderbird #17 - Shell
9805	Thunderbird #18 - Shell
9806	Lumina #27 - Sony Autosound
9807	Lumina #49 - Alcair
9808	Lumina #74 - Price Attack
9809	Thunderbird #30 - Ford Credit
9810	Lumina #32 - Valvoline
9811	Ford #10 - Mitre 10
9812	*** not produced ***
9813	*** not produced ***
9814	Valvoline / Auto Pro #75
9815	Mobil #05
9816	Mobil #15
9817	Shell #17
9818	Shell #18
9819	Coca-Cola #7

Joe


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for your help Joe, your list match exactly my Johansen Guide list so I'll stick with it

Which remains a mystery is that my Oldsmobile has the #50 instead of #05 and it's not written Mobil but Racing, both in blue (they could have made the "c" letter in red....).

All in all I think Life-Like as tried to mimic in some way the Tomy Peter Brock's Mobil car, but due maybe to copyright or something, they mades slightly changes...

Bodies are white with blue and red lines, number is in white on black background on both cars




















Like Coach has said before, I think I've made a good decision when buying this from downunder :wave:


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello, this is what scale auto says of the LL chassis I talked about.
POWER TRACKER
Life-Like brings us an updated version of their Fast Tracker car. Click here for a look at the Power Tracker chassis. The main change is the skewed armature which gives the Life-Like car a much needed boost at the bottom end of the powerband. Life-Like Power Trackers work on all H.O. slot car tracks
PRO-TRACKER
Pro Tracker-SS cars come with an independent front end, silicone rears, and taller gearing. Bodies are officially licensed replicas of NASCAR Busch team cars. Pro Tracker-SS cars work on any H.O. slot car track
....both are newer, hopped up m chassis, both have different gears the the regular m chassis J


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here are the four "unusual" paint schemes that came on Life Like Ford Thunderbirds.

#4 Kodak Max (color looks like school bus yellow)
#5 Kellogg's Corn Flakes (PopTarts 5 on the tail end)
#6 Valvoline (Pictured above)
#55 Square D (Blue/yellow)

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the added infos Jimmy.
My chassis is currently sporting this green skewed armature, which looks a little like the new arm used in the T chassis.
And effectively, at ears, it revs higher than my other LifeLike M chassis :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

zanza said:


> Thanks for your help Joe, your list match exactly my Johansen Guide list so I'll stick with it
> 
> Which remains a mystery is that my Oldsmobile has the #50 instead of #05 and it's not written Mobil but Racing, both in blue (they could have made the "c" letter in red....).


Zanza,
Is it possible the #50 is a custom paint job? The front grill looks unpainted, the windshield does not have "Brock", the body style appears different, and there is no writing above the front fender.

Joe


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

No Joe, the first car I showed for comparison is the original Tomy Peter Brock's Nissan GTR, and when I have received this strange LifeLike Oldsmobile, it's paint scheme has recalled me that in my collection I had this particular Tomy Brock's car....And that's why I've put both cars images for comparison.... And I think this LifeLike is mimicing a little the Tomy's car

Oh and on the LifeLike, it's real tampos, not a custom paint job as far as I can see it


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, The car you have is a set only car. It came with a yellow & blue #17 old 
style T-Bird, with Dick Johnson & Shell on it. 4 other set only cars came from LifeLike in Australia also. 2 F-1 cars, and 2 Lumina/Holdens. I hope this helps.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation Manyslots. I was quite sure it was a set only car.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

So Lifelike Australia produced both a #05 and a #50? Is the #17 Dick Johnson different from the packaged version?

Joe


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

If someone could post a pic of the #05 car...


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Zanza,
as far as I know there has been no #05 from Life-Life for the set car version
even if it was referenced like that in the Johansen's guide.
I tend to agree with your assumption that they had a licensing issue or so
and couldn't do a #05 Mobil so they made it a #50 Racing.
I like to see a picture of your other two Lumina set cars only you spoke about.
Thanks,
Paulo


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

These are the cars produced by life like in Austraila

05 lumina mobil white, red, blue
15 lumina mobil white, red, blue
05 olds racing white (set car)
17 old ford t-bird Shell yellow, blue (set car)
17 new ford t-bird shell yellow, blue
17 new ford t-bird shell red, yellow


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

sorry

50 olds racing white


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

tycobel said:


> Zanza, I like to see a picture of your other two Lumina set cars only you spoke about.
> Thanks,
> Paulo


It wasn't me but Manyslots who talks about them


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

docsho said:


> These are the cars produced by life like in Austraila
> 
> 05 lumina mobil white, red, blue
> 15 lumina mobil white, red, blue
> ...


All,
If you look back at my previous post where I listed all the Australian cars, that list was taken from my actual inventory, not from a book. Each car listed is one which I still have in the package.
I will need to confirm that the car I have is either #05 or #50.
One odd thing I did notice about the Australian cars. Some come with M chassis and some with T chassis. Some are packaged in "Touring Cars" packaging, while others are in "V8 Bathhurst" packaging. However, every car I have with the T chassis has no traction magnets. The holes where the dot magnets go are empty. And these cars are still in the package.
Also, be aware that there were a number of Lifelike cars produced in Germany (Pro Performance) which have no corresponding American or Australian counterpart. Plus there were two Japanese sets with unique cars.

Joe


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Grandcheapskate, I wasn't aware you collect all LifeLike, sounds interesting (I love their M chassis).

If any interest, I have an oddball for trade or sale... the Rokar red pickup-truck with its window net unpainted (left side only) - C9,5

http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/FORSALE2007/


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

> If you look back at my previous post where I listed all the Australian cars, that list was taken from my actual inventory, not from a book. Each car listed is one which I still have in the package.


The cars that I listed are also from my collection I was viewing them as I was listing them. how ever I missed typed the Olds number it should be #50
Thanks 
Doc


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I just saw this on EBAY and thought someone might want to check it out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Life-Like-Imitation-Peter-Brock-Slot-Car_W0QQitemZ110121061128QQihZ001QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I saw it too but as rear spoiler is broken so I didn't follow it


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

docsho said:


> These are the cars produced by life like in Austraila
> 
> 05 lumina mobil white, red, blue
> 15 lumina mobil white, red, blue
> ...


 Just for my own sanity, I checked my Lifelike Australian cars and there is a #05 and #15 Lumina Mobil in single packaging. Do the #50 Olds and the #17 old Ford come from the same set? Any idea what that set is called?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Lifelike cars*

I think this is what you're looking or


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> I think this is what you're looking for


 Indeed they are...

Joe


----------

